
The Fetishization of “Technical” - ntang
http://blairreeves.me/2019/01/02/the-fetishization-of-technical/
======
Kazooie_Bird
Do you think that 'technical' is overused by PMs for job security? I've worked
many years in a domain riddled with such pseudo-importance.

